# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Công ty chuyên cung cấp các dịch vụ hoa tươi, cần tuyển:

## hoatuoink

1.    *Nhân viên văn phòng*

Số lượng cần tuyển: 1  

Yêu cầu giới tính: nữ

Thời gian làm việc: 8h – 17h từ thứ 2 đến thứ 6, nghỉ chiều thứ 7 và chủ nhật

Mức lương: thỏa thuận

Kinh nghiệm: Không cần kinh nghiệm

Yêu cầu bằng cấp: tốt nghiệp trung cấp hoặc cao đẳng dùn thông thạo word, excel, access

Yêu cầu độ tuổi: đủ 18 tuổi trở lên

Ưu tiên các bạn am hiểu về seo hay các lĩnh vực liên quan đến marketing online 



2.    *Nhân viên phụ việc*

 Số lượng cần tuyển: 1 

Giới tính: nữ 

Yêu cầu độ tuổi: đủ 18 tuổi trở lên

Yêu cầu bằng cấp: tốt nghiệp THPT, chăm chỉ, cần cù

Mức lương: Thỏa thuận

Kinh nghiệm: Chưa có kinh nghiệm

Công việc: Phụ việc trong shop hoa tươi

Thời gian làm việc: từ 14h – 21h từ thứ 2 đến thứ 6, nghỉ thứ 7, chủ nhật từ 8h đến 17h

Thích hợp với các bạn học sinh sinh viên làm thêm các buổi chiều và chủ nhật



*Thông tin liên hệ: Công ty TNHH TM DV VINAF – Hoa tươi 1080*

*Địa điểm làm việc: 150 Đinh Tiên Hoàng, p.Đa Kao, q.1, tp.HCM*

*Số điện thoại: 098 537 1080 hoặc 0903 304 688*

----------

